# Thinking on moving to spain



## lisa09 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Im new to this site , me and my family are considering moving to costa blanca would be greatfull if anybody could give me some info on it or if they would recommend anywhere else to consider . i have 2 kids aged 10,6 and my husband works away alot so i would be looking for somewhere with a good english speaking population


----------



## Fay (Jun 6, 2007)

The Costa Blanca would indeed provide you with all the facilities of a good English community, and is only a short flight to and from the UK. I live in Almeria in southern Spain. I chose to _live_ outside of an English community, because it was important to me that my daughter, who was two at the time, would be brought up in a Spanish sort of lifestyle. However, socially, and work wise, both my husband and I work within the English community, and have met many English people along the way. We have a strong English community here in the south in places such as Almerimar, Albox and Mojacar that you could also consider.


----------



## lisa09 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks will look into them could you recommend any schools i would be looking for an international or British School not quite sure yet what the best option would be , im hoping to go over in a fortnight to have a look at some areas


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

EL Campello has got a lot to offer. Not too touristic, a lot of british here (british shop and pubs), close to Alicante airport (easyjet to London Luton, flymonarch etc...),micro-climat, see the website of elcampello


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

hi , can you let me now what are the easy procedures to get a PR in spain? Im a graduate and have a keen interest to do post graduate in spain and want to work there. 

kind regards.

omar


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

smof said:


> hi , can you let me now what are the easy procedures to get a PR in spain? Im a graduate and have a keen interest to do post graduate in spain and want to work there.
> 
> kind regards.
> 
> omar



You should look at the the spanish newspapers on line

Jo x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

lisa09 said:


> Hi Im new to this site , me and my family are considering moving to costa blanca would be greatfull if anybody could give me some info on it or if they would recommend anywhere else to consider . i have 2 kids aged 10,6 and my husband works away alot so i would be looking for somewhere with a good english speaking population



My advice is that you should be looking at anywhere south of Valencia, as pretty much all of the coast going downwards has many expats.

As for where is best, thats for you to discover - lol


Dave :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> My advice is that you should be looking at anywhere south of Valencia,


My advice is that you should be looking at how old that post was! :lol:


----------



## smof (Jun 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> You should look at the the spanish newspapers on line
> 
> Jo x


hi 

thnx for the advise but it would be much helpful and handy if you could send me some link or name of those newspaper. Do you think I will waste your time without surfing internet?
I did what i could do.

kind regards

smof


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

smof said:


> hi
> 
> thnx for the advise but it would be much helpful and handy if you could send me some link or name of those newspaper. Do you think I will waste your time without surfing internet?
> I did what i could do.
> ...


there is mass uneployment in Spain. Would you need a visa to work here, do you speak and write fluent Spanish?? There are lots of Spanishe newspapers, I dont know all their names, so really its a matter of surfing I'm afraid

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smof said:


> hi
> 
> thnx for the advise but it would be much helpful and handy if you could send me some link or name of those newspaper. Do you think I will waste your time without surfing internet?
> I did what i could do.
> ...


if you mean permanent residence - rather than 'PR' as in advertising - go first to the Spanish Embassy in your country & ask their advice


----------

